# Cool Video of a Penn 525 Mag



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

*Cool Video of a Penn 525 Mag*


----------



## chuckitfar (Jun 29, 2014)

You always come here with great stuff. Thanks again Dave


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

chuckitfar said:


> You always come here with great stuff. Thanks again Dave


Even a blind squirrel finds a nut, once in a while ... LOL !

Tight Lines !


----------



## judy91 (Dec 11, 2014)

interesting video! thanks!


----------

